

Add Song Suggestion to your App - pluggerguy
http://wearehunted.com/api/

======
pluggerguy
New member, first post, long time lurker.. love the site.

Wanted to share with you all our new API.

We Are Hunted (<http://wearehunted.com>) listens to what people are saying
about artists and their music on social networks like Facebook and MySpace,
music blogs, message boards and forums, Twitter and P2P networks to chart the
top songs online everyday. All this data is yours to play with.

The Suggest function is pretty neat. Not sure if anyone else is doing it this
way.

Pass an artist, playlist or text (blog post) and we will suggest some fresh
new tracks that you should listen to.

We use the ranking data from Hunted to make suggestions and return
Grooveshark, Spotify, Myspace or Youtube playable tracks.

Rather than use collaborative filtering or song analysis to make
recommendations,our suggestions are based on what we think are the freshest
tracks the music experts are listening to right now.

Our goal is not extreme accuracy, but extreme freshness, seeking to always
deliver music that is new, cool and relevant.

We are constantly discovering and ranking new tracks so our suggestions change
frequently.

Enjoy!

Stephen Phillips

